# AS air suspension - best settings?



## bognormike

I'm getting to grips with my Hymer 544, and after a few days away I've played around with the fitted AS air suspension. I've had a read through this thread http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-90100-0-days0-orderasc-.html and picked up a few hints. But what pressure do the people who use it set theirs at for normal use? The previous owner said he normally did 2 bar; somebody said at Newbury show that 6 bar is much better.
I pumped it up to 5 and it seemed to have very little roll at roundabouts (not much there anyway at 2 bar!). If it's set higher will it bounce around less on rough roads? And of course with the usual front end droop, is it worth pumping up the front on site?

any tips & comments would be appreciated.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Hi Mike . . good choice of van [Hymer :wink: ] I usually set my air suspension to around 2bar [its got a fitted air pump so I can adjust it up or down on the left / right rear to compensate for not being dead flat on campsites.


----------



## bognormike

anybody else?


----------



## icer

Hi

Have rear air only and like Vic adjustable from control panel so it is possible to adjust whilst in motion.
Personally I use it at 3.5 Bar unless I have got my box on the back in which case I increase it to 4 Bar.

Ian


----------



## trevorf

All depends on the length of your rear overhang and your rear axle weight which will be different on every van.
I would say 2-3 bar is about right for most. I go up to 3.5 when returning from France as my garage is loaded with wine :lol: :lol: 
I recently fitted air suspension to a farmers Nissan Navara pick up, pumped it up to 3 bar, the tow bar height increased 6 inches and the vehicle took on a very nose down posture  
Pressure was reduced to 1.5 bar so it looked level again. Of course there is very little rear overhang on a Navara pick up.




Trevor


----------



## pneumatician

I set mine according to load if the motorbike is in the boot its about 2.5 bar if I am towing the big bike I reduce to 1.5.
I would have thought 6 bar way over the top ( close to the maximum operating pressure) the suspension is supposed to work and in working maintain contact with the road.
Bit dodgy if your front wheel drive has a rear end bouncing around.

Steve


----------



## dragabed

if you set it too high and the load is transferred on to the front wheels it could have a detrimental effect on the suspension bushing 
i run mine at 25 psi


----------



## bognormike

[quote="dragabed"

i run mine at 25 psi[/quote]

what's that in Bars? :roll:


----------



## dragabed

just been out to the van to check and it is st at just over 2 bar not 25psi


----------



## bognormike

dragabed said:


> just been out to the van to check and it is st at just over 2 bar not 25psi


ta, I get confused over bars & PSI on tyres, but at least the dials on tyre pumps have dual figures! On the AS dials it's only Bars.


----------



## peribro

2.5 bar for mine.


----------



## b2tus

2 to 2.5bars on our Starspirit which has quite an overhang. Works for us.


----------



## ched999uk

I have found that 4bar is great for us (large overhang and box on back). It has greatly reduced the sideways motion that we used to get on motorway when a van or lorry passed.

So I would say have a play and see what feels best for you but stay within the working limits of the system.


----------



## Devonboy

2.0 to 2.5 bar works for me. (29 to 36 psi; 1 bar approx equal to 15 psi.).

PSI to bar conversion table: http://www.furnessfluidpower.co.uk/pdf/barpsiconversiontable.pdf


----------



## brillopad

4and a bit bar for me(60psi).

Dennis


----------



## bognormike

thanks again everybody; I'll do some testing next time out & find the best settings


----------



## Mrplodd

About 2 bar (25-30psi) for me with a 2.5m rear overhang


----------



## kevanna1959

*air suspension*

we keep ours at about 4 bar we have a long overhang. something else we found helpfull was we contacted mitcheln tyres and they gave us exact pressures for front and rear tyres, they are not the same as in the hand book, but it all works well for us


----------

